# Most fragrant orchids for NYEric to buy



## Stone (Jul 3, 2015)

I can't think of all right now but I can start with:
Cymbidium tracyanum..very sweet
Dendrobium teragonum var tetragonum....delicate vanilla + orange?
Sarcochilus falcatus....Vanilla ice cream Exactly!
Dedrobium adae......Beautiful delicate true pure perfume (one of the best)


----------



## Stone (Jul 3, 2015)

Dend falcorostrum....very nice from about 10 feet away outdoors.
Coelogyne flaccida...pure spring


----------



## orchideya (Jul 3, 2015)

Maxillaria tenuifolia - coconut pie
Phalaenopsis bellina - uncomparable bellina smell


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 3, 2015)

How about Neofinetia falcate? Coconut and/or jasmoine scent at night
Brassavola and many of its hybrids.
These are among the best smelling orchids for me. 
Fortunately or unfortunately, they all emit fragrance at night.


----------



## Marco (Jul 3, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How about Neofinetia falcate? Coconut and/or jasmoine scent at night



I concur!

I also agree with Stone. Maxillaria tenuifolia will fill up a room in no time.


----------



## edkravcik (Jul 3, 2015)

Stanhopia


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2015)

My maxillaria tenufolia is 15" across, I have phal. bellina, Stanhopeias, coelogynes, mormodes, catasetums, prostheceas, etc. I have had no luck with Neos.


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 3, 2015)

A few "most fragrant orchids for NYEric?" I'm surprised nobody has suggested any of the following:


_Satyrium pumilum_
_Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis_
_Platanthera yosemitensis_
_Bulbophyllum echinolabium_
_Bulbophyllum carunculatum_


----------



## Stone (Jul 3, 2015)

Scott Ware said:


> A few "most fragrant orchids for NYEric?" I'm surprised nobody has suggested any of the following:
> 
> 
> _Satyrium pumilum_
> ...



:rollhappy: Are you suggesting Eric is a demon who enjoys the aroma of rotting corpses?


----------



## abax (Jul 3, 2015)

Just about any of the Chinese Cymbidiums are fragrant and
probably happy in his growing conditions. Cym. sinense,
the very dark form, is especially fragrant anytime day or
night.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm no good with growing cymbidium due to warm winter apartment. I have some Lycaste I have to learn how to grow. Since we water every day dendrobium are hard...


----------



## abax (Jul 3, 2015)

Eric, ensifolium LOVE warm, shady conditions, but watering every day isn't necessary. I grew sinense on an east window sill and let the
convection of cooler air near the glass provide the cool down in
winter. It regularly bloomed with 2 1/2' spike, very fragrant blooms.
You can do it!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2015)

Next time I see Ten Shin. ..


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah, Chinese cymbs are awesome when it comes to fragrance. 

Ever consider growing Miltonia spectabilis? Thrives in pretty much the same conditions as phrags. Brighter light, but does fine under fluorescents. They like warm temperatures, good airflow, and lots of water. I wouldn't leave water in the saucers year round, but in the summer months you can get away with it.

The large flowers are often dark purple or white in color. The fragrance is strong, very perfumey, and unique. Very beautiful and impossible to miss.


----------



## Clark (Jul 4, 2015)

Zygopetalum mackayi


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2015)

There were some Miltonia hybrids at J&L, very fragrant but kind of large. Definitely there are Zygo's in our future.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 4, 2015)

Scott Ware said:


> A few "most fragrant orchids for NYEric?" I'm surprised nobody has suggested any of the following:
> 
> 
> _Satyrium pumilum_
> ...




:rollhappy: And if Eric wants to grow a few non-orchids plants for 'fragrance' maybe he could buy a few Stapelias...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2015)

No thanks. I picked up a Bulbo. ambrosia, and I'm try to get a nice cocoinnum.


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 4, 2015)

C. aclandiae


----------



## abax (Jul 5, 2015)

Erythrone, that was mean. Stapelias smell like something
that died a long time ago. Tsk tsk. Many of them have
very nice, unusual flowers though if you don't mind the
dead cat smell.


----------



## Stone (Jul 5, 2015)

Lycaste aromatica is another must have if you like cinnamon..mmmm


----------



## Orchidkid99 (Jul 5, 2015)

Rhy. gigantea, coelestis and retusa.
Aerides and their hybrids
Angreacum
A new plant I've obtained that had the most magnificent fragrance I've ever smelled was Cty. Middleburg AM/AOS


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 5, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> :rollhappy: And if Eric wants to grow a few non-orchids plants for 'fragrance' maybe he could buy a few Stapelias...



If he wants a challenge, why not Amorphophallus titanum?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 5, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> If he wants a challenge, why not Amorphophallus titanum?




You are right... Eric loves challenge.... I think he is ready for this "cutie"!


----------



## troy (Jul 5, 2015)

Lol..


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 7, 2015)

Pssst, he only grows besseae..


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

Ha! I wish.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Ha! I wish.



Hmmm, a fragrant besseae!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

That's a dream, only Phrag schlimii hybrids so far for fragrance.


----------



## troy (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a bulbophyllum puditum v fascinator for sale 15.00 very pleasantly fragrant lol..


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 20, 2015)

Dendrobium moniliforme- sunday perfume at church
Masdevallia fractiflexa- rotten mold and diapers 
Neostylus Lou Sneary- lemony awesomeness


----------



## troy (Aug 20, 2015)

Zygopetalums smell nice


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2015)

NYEric said:


> There were some Miltonia hybrids at J&L, very fragrant but kind of large. Definitely there are Zygo's in our future.



yep.


----------

